# Android Auto: A great ride share companion



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

I have been using Android Auto for several months and wouldn't go back to using phone navigation. I highly recommend using Android Auto or Apple CarPlay if your vehicle is equipped.

Here's my setup:


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

For a moment I though @unclenotant returned. 

Now I cant even see his profile here. Was he really the Irvine dude that killed his parents? ...


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

k4ever said:


> For a moment I though @unclenotant returned.
> 
> Now I cant even see his profile here. Was he really the Irvine dude that killed his parents? ...


Huh?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I do the same but I just drop the phone into the cupholder. My phone is jailbroken but I just do Skip the Dishes and they don't care so I can put their app up on the big screen as well which is handy for determining if I want to accept an order while driving. I was told that Uber and Lyft do care unfortunately so I guess I would have to disable that when rideshare comes to town if I decide to go that route.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

robg77 said:


> I have been using Android Auto for several months and wouldn't go back to using phone navigation. I highly recommend using Android Auto or Apple CarPlay if your vehicle is equipped.
> 
> Here's my setup:


 Nice! But Uber doesn't work on the screen right? My car missed being compatible by one year. ?


----------



## poegurl (May 31, 2019)

Hey I just got a 2019 kia forte with a touch screen and android auto do i need to do anything to use uber with android auto?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The Problem I am having is getting the Navigation audio in my bluetooth head set.... once navigation starts the Navigation Voice is over my speakers ... If I dont use Android auto ..navigation to car screen.. I get audio through headset

I "THINK" I need a Bluetooth Headset that is compatible with Ford/Lincoln SYNC

BTW ..those that want Navigation AUTOMATICALLY sent to your Screen these are the settings .. https://uberpeople.net/threads/tuto...ln-ford-and-android-auto.323125/#post-4933924


----------

